# Bad day for my Yamaha:(



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Jeeezz what a bad day for me...we had out first major snowstorm of the year today here in Newfoundland and I was so excited to use my new blower (yamaha ys928j) until two bad things happened 

First I was clearing my deck and accidentally sucked up a pair of metal BBQ tongs that wrapped around the drive shaft of the auger! Lucky for me I was able to unravel it and get it out with only a few scratches inside the auger housing.

Secondly as I was backing down off my deck on my metal ramp my bottom skid on the left got stuck under the ramp and I snapped off a shear bolt on the left track and it stopped rotating!!! I thought I had broken off the drive shaft but when I brought it in the mechanic spotted the broken pin and fixed it a 5 minutes

Bad day but I think everything is still working as it should....thank you shear pins!!!!! 

Do you guys think I coulda damaged anything internally buy jamming the tongs up like I did around the auger??? Everything seems to be working ok?


Thanks 
mrplow


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, I don't think so. What did the guy think who spotted the broken shear bolt?


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Well, I don't think so. What did the guy think who spotted the broken shear bolt?


Didnt say anything he was very helpful and asked no questions.Never charged me a dime


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would guess that there is a shear bolt on the auger as well. And it would have (should have) failed before anything else.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

It has shock protection system built in the auger and no shear pins.


----------



## MIC789 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey, St. John's/Mount Pearl here. Sorry about your snow blower troubles today, hopefully only minor damages. 

I was actually considering contacting you before now, I noticed you're also from NL and have a Yamaha. I've been reading lots of info and narrowing our snow blower list. We are considering a Yamaha YS1028J, among others.

I hope you don't mind but I wanted to ask you a couple of questions about your snow blower. I realize yours is a slightly different model, but the two models aren't extremely different overall. 

My husband, DH, thinks that it might be too difficult for me to maneuver as there is no mention of the side clutch levers to lock each track for turning on the Yamaha site for this model. It seems to be only available on the YT1232ED. A monster with a price to match!

So, how do you find the steering on yours? Is it as quiet as they advertise? How does it turn in the driveway? Is this a snow blower which has to be nudged, heaved, or shoved into position? I couldn't find any youtube vids for the 1028, but we watched a few 928 videos. It seems relatively quiet, cuts through evenly fallen snow easily and appears to reverse quickly. We haven't gotten to the dealership yet, maybe the next day or two.

I think we're in for another snow/rain storm Wednesday. It would be ideal to have something figured out by then. 

thanks,
MIC


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Look on the bright side. It still works and nobody got hurt.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I was reading the no shear pin and thinking . . . but live and learn. It does have something to prevent damage if the auger comes into contact with something solid. I guess when you spend that kind of money it should have "features".


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

MIC789 said:


> Hey, St. John's/Mount Pearl here. Sorry about your snow blower troubles today, hopefully only minor damages.
> 
> I was actually considering contacting you before now, I noticed you're also from NL and have a Yamaha. I've been reading lots of info and narrowing our snow blower list. We are considering a Yamaha YS1028J, among others.
> 
> ...


Hi MIC789 sorry for being slow on replying.My yamaha 9hp is awesome it cuts thru snow like butter and I haven't had any issues at all even in wet snow.
It does take some effort to manover but is much easier on snow/ice than the concrete in the garage.The reverse is very fast and you could always go back and forth without turning without to much trouble.

My wife can turn it on snow but it does take some effort but its not to bad, just takes a little muscle and is obviously more difficult than wheels but in terms of traction and the ability to climb its worth it to us.

Quality is top notch and I love it.It is very quiet especially seeing its all encased and well worth the money.If you are energetic and somewhat willing I think you'll have no trouble turning it once you get use to the machine 

Let me know what you get....go blue..lol

Mrplow!!


----------

